# powder nailer



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not try shorter nails (1.5" or 2"). 
You already bought the expensive component(s).
Appears you are attempting to drive them a "bit" too deep for this wall.


----------



## Ryan03 (Aug 25, 2007)

Why not just use a hammer drill and some tapcons?
We use those ramsat guns at work to install metal framing to steel joists or to concrete..Using it to hang a shelve seems a tad extreme..


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

General rule is 1.5 to 2 times the thickness of the mat'l bieng fastened for the Penetration into concrete...... I'd be using a 2" or 2 1/4" long nail.........


----------

